# Mad Max reborn........



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

as a GTR.

Just a few more pics after Ive made a couple more changes to the car. (not the best pics)
I have tinted the headlights, indicators and rear lights. Fitted the Top Secret rear diffuser and tinted the windows.


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Looking good! It's amazing how much presence this car has in the flesh (saw it at the Helsby Arms the other week). One of my favourite 32's for sure.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Car looks awesome. Love the front carbon bumper extension/canards. Looks hard as nails. :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

what colour is the car

is it a standard 32 colour

doesnt look it in the pics

looks nice


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Like this GTR a lot!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

agentx it is not a standard colour, is a matte finish am yet to find a car that you can get with an option for matte black?

i think the car looks amazing!

what do the local bobbies think of your tinted headlights?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i thaught it was but wasnt 100% sure hence the reason i asked

looks nice


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Its matt black. Ive got all my pics uploaded now so will get my project thread updated with all info.

As for the tinted head lights, well one thing is for sure, I cant see anythink at night LOL. The locals havnt seen the car realy, I did get the full attension of both officers sitting at some lights yesterday. Probly for the fact of no number plate! Oh dear. But I think all the lets say 'not quite normal' parts distract them.

Heres some more pics at the trackday I went to yesterday. I fitted some Toyo 888s to my other Enkei split rims.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks so mean!! Enkeis look good an all! :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i reaaaaaaly like that car
actually cant get over how much i like it.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

I much prefer it on the enkeis. Those purple lips are hard. Lovely


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

really love this car matey!!

how did you get on with the matt paint as i thought that all the "Matt" finishes were pourus i.e will let water seap through ??

just something i heard back a while, could be BS

love what you have done to the car, takes a lot of balls to go "all out" like you have with a valuable car


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Purple alloys LOL

Well theres a lil story behind that. They are meant to be Kandy blue. So to keep it short the alloys (well the blue lip) are no good TBO. They look slightly purple on that side but the other side is blue! The guy who sprayed them cant do Kandy.

Matt black: Theres a couple of ways that can be achieved. Ive never heard about it been porous but a couple of people asked me about getting it lacqured or sealed!

Im not letting the rabbit out of the hat!, but the paint work is sealed and its not porous. Only problem with it is, if its scratched you cant do anythink about it!

I will be re-painting it next year though.

Baz


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

tinting the other headlight is one way to balance out the look of the headlight intake. I tried to source a matched pair (because I don't handle asymmetry well!) but no luck.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

How did you get on with the trackday Baz


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That car looks so rude,excellent stuff.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Look awesome mate.....i like the rear wing a lot, custum make?


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> tinting the other headlight is one way to balance out the look of the headlight intake. I tried to source a matched pair (because I don't handle asymmetry well!) but no luck.


I actually prefer the asymmetry of the intake and the standard headlight, I think it looks more of a "racetrack refugee"


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

saw that at donny, where did you get the rear diffuser? cheers
nice motor


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

ahapartridge said:


> How did you get on with the trackday Baz


It was mixed! Weather held up which was the best part of the day Pete.

I realy enjoyed driving it on the track at full throttle, those Toyo 888s are amazing. I was plagued with heavy breathing and oil filling the catch tank so I had to back off.
Standard boost and 6000rpm redline is were I ended up at. I went out behind Tim from MVS in his R33 GTST race car, he only got half the back straight ahead of me after 6 or 7 laps! I thought that was realy good going.
Sad part of the day was my mate crashed his Tommy Mac Evo. Alot of front end damage but it hasnt gone back to the chassis etc.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I realy like the Section headlight vent. Im not to fussed about it matching but the tinting does give it more of a symetrical look.

jlck: The wing/boot is made by Veilside. Its a Drag-R frp item. I dont no of any others cars in the UK with one.

waynegts: I bought the Top Secret rear diffuser from Newera.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Honestly...that car is hideous.

But I still like it for some reason. :chuckle:


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

looks sweet, i like the matte black look


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

NotoriousREV said:


> I actually prefer the asymmetry of the intake and the standard headlight, I think it looks more of a "racetrack refugee"


I agree, I like a bit of asymmetry in a car


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Holy C*** this is one piece of gorgeous lookin GTR 8)


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty sick lookin! The matte' black really looks good on the R32.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh snap! Did you tint the tails too? Cid must see! Man this thing looks so violent! Just my opinion but have you considered doing the hood as well?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I havnt got any decent pics of the rear with the lights tinted yet.

As for the carbon bonnet (hood) at the mo its staying plain carbon. There is a section at the front drivers side which was damaged, that has been repaired and painted in the matt black. I need to get it looked at again though.

I will see what next year brings, I have big ambitions for the car and having it matt black is not my ideal choice of colour!


----------

